

Google dumps ISP email support. Virgin Media takes ball, stomps home - mike-cardwell
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/21/google_ends_isp_email_support/

======
mmosta
Perhaps it was before my time but why do ISPs still feel the need to offer
email/ftp?

It's the earliest, sickest most repugnant form of vendor-lock-in on the
internet. It preys on the least tech-savvy folk. Try switching ISPs [0] and
holding onto your account.

[0] [http://viewfinderdesign.co.uk/archive/382/reasons-not-to-
use...](http://viewfinderdesign.co.uk/archive/382/reasons-not-to-use-your-
isps-email-address/)

~~~
andyana

      earliest, sickest most repugnant form of vendor-lock-in
    

Hyperbole much? No one is forcing you to use it. If you are so clueless with
tech that you don't even know the likes of Gmail exist, why is it wrong for
the ISP to hold your hand and provide you an email address? Do you want them
to arbitrarily choose one third party provider for their technologically
declined userbase? Maybe they should send the clueless user to Wikipedia's
list of free email providers?

    
    
      Try switching ISPs [0] and holding onto your account.
    

Duh. What do you expect? You want me to forward your mail coming to an address
on my domain after we've ceased business dealings? Things like imapsync(1)
exist for a reason.

(1) [http://imapsync.lamiral.info/](http://imapsync.lamiral.info/)

